# Nissan Maxima 2001 SE - ABS & Check Engine light



## syed (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey guys, I have a nissan maxima 2001 and its ABS light comes on. Just wondering what I can do to get rid of it. What could be the problem and approximately how much would it cost to fix it. 


Also my check engine light is on and possibly, the problem is with one of the coils. But computer was unable to identify which one. Does this mean I have to change ALL of them?


----------

